# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Помогите найти драйвер на видюху NVidia GeForce 7300 GS

## ИринаНиколаева

Помогите, прошу, найти драйвер на видюху для системы windows server 2003 x86....Везде уже обыскалась(((

----------

